# First Smoke - Rainbow Trout & Coho Salmon



## corey87 (May 20, 2015)

It was last fall that a friend of mine that I fish with gave me a peice of trout that he had smoked...I was in love instantly and knew that I had to give smoking fish a try.

I used his recipe and instructions and just wanted to share my experience here. This first smoke opened up a new world to me and I am already looking into buy a smoker and upping my bbq game.

I borrowed a bradley digital electrical smoker from a frFirst Smokeiend to avoid the cost of purchasing a smoker right away. The trout were cleaned and cut into peices and then frozen until I did the smoking. After thawing I placed the fillets into a brine consisting of roughly 2.5 gallons of water, a cup of salt, cup of sugar and cup of mollases. I was instructed to taste the brine to be sure I could taste all three ingredients. I added another half cup of sugar.

I brined the two steelhead and one small coho salmon for twenty four hours covered in the cool basement. I removed the fillets from the brine, washed them off with cold water and placed them out to dry. Once the fish was sticky to the touch I placed them into the smoker. I did a ten hour smoke at 130-150f using alder for the first 8 hours and then two hours of apple. I removed the fish from the smoker, let them cool and then refrigerated over night. I have eaten a fair bit myself and it is very close to my friends. The people who I have shared the fish with are floored and cannot get enough. A few of my friends have been fishing and smoking fish for thirty plus years and said it was the best they had ever had.

I am pondering buying a smokey mountain smoker in the near future and start learning to smoke and bbq more then just fish. The preparation and entire process intrigues me and it is something I can see myself enjoying.
















20150518_082012.jpg



__ corey87
__ May 20, 2015


















20150518_091359.jpg



__ corey87
__ May 20, 2015


















20150518_111944.jpg



__ corey87
__ May 20, 2015


















20150518_171110.jpg



__ corey87
__ May 20, 2015


















20150518_203834.jpg



__ corey87
__ May 20, 2015


----------



## gary s (May 20, 2015)

Nice looking Fish

Gary


----------



## so ms smoker (May 20, 2015)

Corey, welcome to your new addiction! Your fish look great Looking forward to your next adventure and Q-view 

  Mike


----------



## gary s (May 20, 2015)

Nice looking Fish

Gary


----------



## corey87 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks guys!

After eight hours I tried a small hunk and found it tasty, nice and smokey moist and flavour full...but wanted to let it go longer to dry out a bit more. My friend does a lower temp smoke for twenty four hours and his smoked fish is almost like a jerky. I am happy with my first smoke...it helps to have been instructed by a seasoned smoking vet. It will be fall before I am catching steelhead and salmon again but in the mean time I will be looking to smoke lots of pork and chicken.

I have been looking at an 18.5 weber smokey mountain smoker...brand new after tax $405 Cdn...it seems to be the smoker everyone recommends for those starting.


----------



## driedstick (May 21, 2015)

Great looking smoke and a nice beverage at that!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF you will find a lot of cool stuff and people here. Good luck on your next smoking adventure

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## disco (May 24, 2015)

Good looking fish!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2015)

Not Fair Corey!!!

You got an Awesome place to get great fish to smoke!!

I'm sure you'll be smoking a lot of it after this coming Fall !!

Where about in Ontario are you?

And Welcome to SMF !!

Bear


----------



## ebro (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks like me smoking with a can of keystone light haha nice lookin fish


----------



## cmayna (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice job Corey.  Nuttin like smoked Salmon


----------

